# Might just be a shooter come season



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 13, 2017)

Got cataract surgery done on both eyes and seeing better then I ever have in both near and far vision as soon as my very old mind adjusts to what is called mono vision (one eye near one far) just got to train my brain. Lookin forward to getting out soon to try it out on the range.

This morning I spotted these 5 Muley bucks and it was really cool seeing horns and points without waiting till I got home to look at the pics. 

Now if they just hang around and give me a chance with the Hawkins come season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 14, 2017)

Photos from the Great Northwest looking good as usual. Congrats on getting those cataracts corrected.  My father & his hunting partners had the same procedure which helped them lots, too.  Hope you get yourself some shooters this next hunting season, Mike.


----------



## pdsniper (Jun 14, 2017)

send us some targets from the range, I'm curious to see how you do with your new eyes, great pictures


----------

